# Pat and Stan



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I don't think that Pat (2MaltMom) has had time to post today, but I though I would let you know what she pmd me, and I'm asking for more prayers for her and her husband, Stan.

Yesterday (I think it was yesterday) the hospital moved Stan to rehabilitation. Pat was exhausted and wasn't going to go down to visit until today.

Then she got a call that Stan had fallen again. That's all I know except that it doesn't sound good at all. I know this is very scary for her.

So we need to continue our special prayers for both of them

rayer: rayer: rayer: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Ohhh, gosh, I just hate to hear this turn of events. I sure hope he will recover fully. rayer: 

You are so nice to look after your friend when you, yourself, are going through so much. :grouphug:


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

OMG!!! Thank you for posting this thread Lynn. I will keep Pat and Stan in my prayers. rayer:


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Oh no...Praying for Pat and Stan! rayer: rayer: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Pat and Stan, are definately in my prayers. Bless their hearts.

We love you Pat :grouphug: 

Deb, Joplin, Frankie, LBB, Henry, Oliver, Sugar, Cocoa, and Ozzie


----------



## diamonds mommy (Feb 2, 2009)

rayer: The family and I will keep them in our prayers rayer:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Lifting them both up in prayer. Thanks for taking the time to let us know. I cannot imagine how upsetting this is for Pat.

Linda


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Oh no! Praying like crazy! rayer: rayer: rayer: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: 

Lynn, thanks for the update.....you're a great friend. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh, dear. I am so sorry to hear this. Tell Pat our prayers are with her and Stan.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Prayers being sent. rayer:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Prayers and good thoughts rayer:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

oh no...sending you hugs and prayers :wub:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

OH NO, I'll be praying


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

OMG I am so sorry to hear this. I don't know if his fall was due to something neurological going on, but whatever the case, I hope he did not sustain further injury to his head. This is just horrible. Please Pat, try to keep someone updated. We are all praying for you. rayer:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Positive thoughts going out to Stan and healing prayers for Stan and Pat.


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Oh Lynn, how awful - I'm so sorry to hear this, and please tell Pat that my thoughts, along with so many others, are with her and Stan, as well as
with you and Jerry! :grouphug: to all!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Thanks for updating us Lynn. I'm so sorry to hear things aren't better. I feel so bad for Pat and Stan.
Lots of prayers and hugs being sent. 
rayer: :grouphug: rayer:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Thanks for updating us Lynn. I'm so sorry to hear things aren't better. I feel so bad for Pat and Stan.
Lots of prayers and hugs being sent. 
rayer: :grouphug: rayer:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh wow. Poor Pat and Stan. This is just too much. I'm so sorry and am praying for you both. :grouphug:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Gosh, I'm sorry sorry to hear this. Of course our prayers will be with Pat & Stan. Hope they are able to find out soon what is going on with him and can get it fixed.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

rayer:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Oh no, that's not good at all. Pat & Stan will be in my thoughts & prayers. rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear this news......I am praying for recovery for Stan. I am thinking of you Pat. God Bless!!!!


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

I am so sorry to hear this. They have been through so much lately.  

My prayers will definitely continue for both of them. rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Oh, I am so sorry for Pat & Stan! This is very scary!!
sending positive thoughts and prayers their way.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Holding them both close to my heart in prayer.

rayer:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

:grouphug: :grouphug: rayer: rayer: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

We will pray for them. :grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

So sorry to hear this news. Prayers are on the way for them both!


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

*Holding hands with all those at S.M. :grouphug: as we pray rayer: for positive news for (((Stan and Pat))). *


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

(((Stan and Pat)))


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (Carole @ Mar 28 2009, 02:08 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=752663


> *Holding hands with all those at S.M. :grouphug: as we pray rayer: for positive news for (((Stan and Pat))). *[/B]


 :grouphug: :grouphug: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Oh Pat, I am so sorry and sending hugs and prayers for you and Stan.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Sending prayers and positive thoughts for Stan and Pat. Get well soon Stan.

Pat and Maggie


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh! I just logged on and I see my name in a post.....that's so nice. I didn't want to come on and give an update every day because this is going to go on for a long time :shocked: . Stan had gotten transferred into a rehab center late Tuesday and early yesterday morning (Friday) I got a call that he had fallen again and has a gash on his forehead. Soooooo, he was transported back to the trauma hospital to see if they can find out what's making him black out or get dizzy or what ever is happening. He talked with me yesterday but he's still confused about some things. But what was encouraging was that he actually smiled at the end of one sentence - that's the first sign of an emotion I've seen...so that's good...right? He's got a bad headache and they can only give him tylenol because they want to be able to moniter his brain functions.

I don't know what his final outcome will be, but I do know this driving to the hospital every day is already getting old. :blink: And with the extra gas, tolls and parking I'm gonna go broke!!!! :w00t: 

Thank you for all the prayers.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

oh my. i'm sorry to hear he's fallen again. i hope they figure out what's going on. you both will be in my thoughts... and i'm sending extra positive, warm, healing vibes to both of you. :grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

hang in there Pat. praying for you both :hugging:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

rayer: :grouphug: rayer:


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

I'll continue to have you and Stan in my prayers :grouphug: I hope they can find out what's causing this and get him back on the road to recovery soon :grouphug:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Hugs and prayers to you both, Pat and Stan. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Hugs and prayers, Pat and Stan, from Maggie Bella and me.


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

keeping you both in my thoughts and prayers....


----------

